# Federal Budget postponed until Tuesday 6 October 2020



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Prime Minister has announced that the federal Budget for 2020-21 will now be released on Tuesday 6 October 2020 rather than Tuesday 12 May 2020. This is because of the COVID-19 crisis.

(https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www...get-due-to-covid-19-crisis-ng-b881495202z.amp)


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Makes sense. Any budget now is a moving target. One thing I don’t understand is that jobseekers haven’t had their job seeking requirements suspended during this time. It’s a stupid and churlish move to not do so in this time when many more attractive applicants are flooding the market. Good to see that Albo is trying to keep politics out of the stimulus package debate as much as possible, and adopting a bi-partisan view. Whether that lasts is anyone’s guess. The government should do the same. The Greens should crawl back under the rock they came out from for trying to tie their support to forcing typical unhinged amendments through. We’ll see how the various governments come out of this.


----------

